# Could cockatiels lay eggs every third day?



## TropicalTiel (Mar 22, 2016)

So my cockatiel pair Raichu and Honey have been taking good care of their eggs (currently just two) to the point that they take turns every day, and once Raichu or Honey gets into the nest to incubate the eggs, they stay there for hours, they even sleep with them c: cockatiels really are good parents!

Though, I do have a question. The hen, Raichu, laid a egg on Friday. I believe it has been 48 hours already, and the egg should be expected today??

Is it possible for them to lay eggs after 72 hours (every third day) have passed?

If not, it doesn't matter either way. I am grateful for the chicks even if it's just two. I was just curious cx it just seems weird since Raichu still seems to have a 'egg bum' (where her behind is a lot larger than usual) and large feces, which are huge clues of a egg coming soon, so I was thinking that maybe she'd lay the egg tomorrow or somethin'.

Please let me know!

-------

- Raichu~earl:
- Honey~ied:


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Have you been watching her weight? 48 hours is a general range but most do lay within that time. A tiel will usually be about 6 grams heavier when she is ready to lay.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

Yes, an egg after three days or some other interval is definitely possible. Keep an eye on her to make sure she's not eggbound.


----------



## ParrotletsRock (Oct 8, 2013)

My hen lays most of her eggs every 2 days, but sometimes she will lay an egg 2 days in a row and sometimes on the 3rd day instead of the second.


----------

